# Build.prop edits for asphalt7



## wyrdtrtle (Jul 7, 2011)

Just thought I would post an FYI thread for anyone else that bought the asphalt game and wants it on their gtab2. The play store lists it as not compatible with this device, well that's be. Just edit your build.prop file so the play store thinks your tab is a galaxy nexus(other models will likely work but this is what I have). Edit the (to.product.model=Galaxy Nexus) the(ro.product.brand=Google) the (to.product.name=mysid) then change DPI to 220. Save and exit. It will save the original build.prop as a .bak file so you can erase your edited one and rename the .bak one by erasing the backup tag from the original when your doing is done. Now goto settings/apps/all and clear data from the play store app. Reboot and sign back in to the play store, it will now think your tab is a gnex. DL the game (if partway thru the DL it says its not compatible again just ignored it as long as DL continues, and yes or navbar is tmp fubared with these settings) let the install finish if u can make a TiBu backup of the app erase your edited build.prop, restore the original clear play data if you want reboot and go racing on a screen that is big enough to see lol. That's it have fun and if this don't work for you sorry but either u did it wrong or something else is amiss

Sent from my GT-P3113 using RootzWiki


----------

